# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thai Rezepte / Küche > Obst und Gemüse + Beschreibungen >  Rote Pomelo

## TeigerWutz

.
ส้มโอแดงเวียดนาม / Pomelo Vietnam 



Ist erst vor ca. 5 Jahren aus Vietnam nach TH eingeführt worden.
Das Durchschnittsgewicht liegt bei unng. 2 kg pro Frucht.

Weitere Bilder: https://goo.gl/y7ySNZ

LG TW

----------

